

Steve Jobs Email: 'No Interest' In Radiation iPhone App - solid
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2382537,00.asp

======
ceejayoz
More accurately, "No Interest" in _adding APIs_ to the SDK to support a niche
(and somewhat misleading) iPhone app.

~~~
cabose07
Yea no wonder it was rejected, they are trying to add crap ware to the SDK. No
thanks.

------
Geee
So it's basically an inverted signal strength meter, or does it do something
more?

